# Is there any emersonii awarded under 10 cm?



## Hien (Jun 24, 2007)

Does any body know whether there is an emersonii which is 9cm or 10 cm but stll get awarded.
Also most of them have the dorsal either twisted or bent backward. How do the judges consider this aspect in awarding since it is a common trait in the species?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 24, 2007)

Hien, PM me your email address and I can send you a list. I tried to copy and paste here but it was too difficult to keep formatting.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 25, 2007)

There are two old awards at 9.8 and 9.9 NS, but those are at least 15 years old.

The dorsal is unfortunate, and it goes through to the offspring which is why you see so few awards to emersonii hybrids. Each judging team would probably approach it differently. Relatively few teams would have a paph specialist on them, and as such I would expect that even though this is a relatively normal thing for the species it would be considered a serious fault. 

Even among teams with the experience to recognize this, it would still be a matter of debate. An older judge once told me "Even the best from the dung heap is still dung". In other words, even if it is blooming true to type, it doesn't make it good. I don't share this philosophy, at least for species. For hybrids, sure, if you cross two crappy parents together and get crap, I'm not awarding it even if it is better crap... *grin*


----------



## Hien (Jun 25, 2007)

Those old awarded are still much bigger than my blooms right now.
I like the way you think about how to judge species.
I am selfing them anyway. I did not have the heart to let the plants die out after flower (as per Eric's opinion about this species)
I am just wonder if I really self very crappy plants without realizing what I am doing.



littlefrog said:


> There are two old awards at 9.8 and 9.9 NS, but those are at least 15 years old.
> 
> The dorsal is unfortunate, and it goes through to the offspring which is why you see so few awards to emersonii hybrids. Each judging team would probably approach it differently. Relatively few teams would have a paph specialist on them, and as such I would expect that even though this is a relatively normal thing for the species it would be considered a serious fault.
> 
> Even among teams with the experience to recognize this, it would still be a matter of debate. An older judge once told me "Even the best from the dung heap is still dung". In other words, even if it is blooming true to type, it doesn't make it good. I don't share this philosophy, at least for species. For hybrids, sure, if you cross two crappy parents together and get crap, I'm not awarding it even if it is better crap... *grin*


----------



## Candace (Jun 25, 2007)

Hien, you could cross them and send the seed to Troy Meyers. It may not matter to some people if the plants are awardable. Be sure to photograph both mother and father though, as Troy prefers that-the flasks go quicker that way.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 25, 2007)

plus, if you provide photos, i think you get free flasks...


----------



## benilaca (Aug 16, 2007)

*emersonii*

Hello Hien,
> PM. Thanks for > PM.
It's a baby. Be patient. Shouldn't do selfing at first bloom = exhaust & starvation to the single growth. But if you must, keep root system on the dryer side. Foliage feed daily if possible or at least every other day @ 650 ppm or no more than 800 ppm. use room temp water, not hot not cold; avoid water accumulation in center. Add 1 drop super-thrive per quart of water [w/ food]. Alternate every 7 to 10 days, food & Epson Growth, same ratio. Don't forget the underside of leaves.
If you're fixated with award. It'll improve every year for the next 3 > 4 years at least [providing good growing conditions]. when the flower about to open, lower light lever, shorten day light hour by 15%, increase humidity to ~ a minimum of 50 % or more, no more than 85%. Don't keep it to hot. If you're feeling warm & starting sweat, it's to hot.
Recurved on dorsal sepal! If it really bothers you, ask local show veterans from your orch.-society . They can show you how to manupulate the final shape of dorsal in the first few days of opening. But you know that's called 'Cheeting,' right? Some do that to/ for show pieces, just like Miss America. People don't really look, walk, or talk like that!
Regardless of size or recurved issues, if you can bring it into a speciment status. 10 > 20 matured growths w/ 6 or more inflorescens, for an emersonii, I'm sure Mr. Emerson would be proud & judges would probably present you w/ a C.C.M. award.
beni.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 16, 2007)

emersonii is one of those great paphs that is only rarely awardable. Most actually look crappy (just check out Fowlie's article in the OD from...oh, maybe 1990 or so...). However, the good ones, while having faults (my best had a bent over dorsal) are still gorgeous even if unawardable, and the fragrance(!) is the best part...in fact, I'll take an ugly emersonii with a great fragrance over a beauty with very little. As for selfing.....well, as Hien mentioned, I find emersonii does not long survive blooming....Take care, Eric


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 17, 2007)

Hein, Maybe the plant is still small that is why it the flower is not it's full potential.

Ramon


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 17, 2007)

I've seen a couple of awarded Paph emersonii's over the years and they were very superior to the normal forms. I don't have more than a couple left from the original batch from about 20 years ago, so keeping them growing over time seems to be an art form. Occaisionally they will bloom white with small red dots, similar to Paph Vanda M. Pearman although with a yellow pouch. I believe it is an environmental thing since the same plant normally blooms pure white with a yellow pouch.


----------

